# Cornice/soffit for a brick house



## Luke0927 (Apr 28, 2010)

Looking for thoughts on what to do for cornice, trying to keep maintenance to a minimum, I will have a brick house vinyl windows, what all options are there in cornice,  I guess wood would still be the best maybe do 1x8 instead of that thin plywood you see.  If you have a good paint job on it how long does it usually last...what about vinyl would it look right on a brick house?  Its my first house not something I have ever really paid any attention to until now.

Thanks


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 28, 2010)

I have vinyl soffits and covered fascia board with aluminum .....


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok so the facia board is sits at the end of the overhang, (so gutters can attached right) how does the vinyl soffit attached do you just run another board under the over hang and its just nailed into place or what.  So you just have painted flashing covering the fascia?

Anyone got any good pictures they can show me


----------



## hornhunter44 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hardie Plank makes ventilated soffit up to 16" wide available at most real lumber yds not HD or Lowe's etc...  Hardie Plank also make 1x thick materials up to 12" wide as well for your fascia, brick pockets, corner boards anywhere you would normaly use a 1x.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Apr 30, 2010)

Nugefan said:


> I have vinyl soffits and covered fascia board with aluminum .....



Yep. Use the PVC coated metal too. It has a bit more rigidity than the smooth metal. Run all vented vinyl soffit on your flats and solid up the gables. You can run vented up the gables if you prefer, it won't hurt. Hardi soffit is durable but you have to paint it. make sure if you go with the metal-vinyl that the installers nail it good. I see way too many installations where the wind just rips it off because of the lack of nails.


----------



## Havana Dude (Apr 30, 2010)

Luke0927 said:


> Ok so the facia board is sits at the end of the overhang, (so gutters can attached right) how does the vinyl soffit attached do you just run another board under the over hang and its just nailed into place or what.  So you just have painted flashing covering the fascia?
> 
> Anyone got any good pictures they can show me



You will need a freeze board, that will need to be wrapped in metal as well. Easier to show you than to explain. But it is generally about 4-1/4" to accept the brick up behind it. Then you have a place to nail your J-channel to.


----------



## Havana Dude (Apr 30, 2010)

A cheaper way to do it, is to nail your J-channel right to the brick, in the mortar joints. It is a bit time consuming to do it right. When we have done it this way, you need a ton of 1/8" bits, and a short galvinized nail slightly larger than the 1/8" bit. This is not the "preferred" method, but it will work. Since I built my house 15 years ago, I got into vinyl installation for a time. The guy that did my house did what is described above, and in 15 years, I have only had to fix one nail that turned loose. I do wish I had gone with the freeze board, but I was tight, squeeky tight on budget, so I cut in places that were not that important to me at the time. You definately get a better, straighter job with the freeze board.

Another thing I forgot to mention is that once you have installed the freeze board on the 1x4 and 2x4 blocks, it will then need to be straightened with a string run from end to end. No need to worry about the 4-1/4" space. That will be your minimum. As you straighten it, you will see a little varience since you wall will not be perfectly straight. But it will appear that way once the freeze is straight, wrapped in metal, and brick run up under. It is a nice finished look.


----------



## Havana Dude (Apr 30, 2010)

Meant to include this:


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks Havana!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 30, 2010)

hardi is great if you can afford it.  very low maintenance.

also used a nice vinyl product on a job recently that I really like.  Its a CertainTeed product.  I think its called Triple 3 1/3 w/ InvisiVent.  The vents are up in the fold of the vinyl so you can't see them and it looks remarkably like wood.  Its very nice stuff.  We used it everywhere under a large porch and in the overhangs.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Apr 30, 2010)

hornhunter44 said:


> Hardie Plank makes ventilated soffit up to 16" wide available at most real lumber yds not HD or Lowe's etc...  Hardie Plank also make 1x thick materials up to 12" wide as well for your fascia, brick pockets, corner boards anywhere you would normaly use a 1x.



Yep!!!


----------

